# Pull Ups and Breathing



## mook jong man (Feb 11, 2009)

What is the proper breathing pattern you should use when you are doing pull ups ?


----------



## Nomad (Feb 11, 2009)

As with most exercises, you want to breath out on the contraction (lifting) and in on the extension (lowering).  The hardest work should always be done on the exhale.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 11, 2009)

What he said


----------



## searcher (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you doing them assisted or not?

Negative or not?


When I do my training I perform my pullups in a "negative" style.    So mine is the complete opposite of what has been mentioned.    Negatives will get you stronger faster than normal.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't do them assisted , or negative . 
But I have started doing them with a 8 kilogram medicine ball between my ankles . Sometimes when I struggle to get the last rep at the top of the movement I feel like I am sometimes going to pass out .

 I don't know if it is an issue with my breathing or because I have high blood pressure , it doesn't happen when I am doing heavy squats or other weight training movements or with kettle bells , or even doing chin ups . It only happens with pull ups.

 I do have a short muscular neck , do you think that maybe in the bottom hang position my deltoids and traps  might be pressing into the sides of my neck and maybe cutting off blood supply for short periods ?


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 12, 2009)

i think you should drop the ball.


----------

